# Light boost hubs



## pamoreira (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,

I am doing a new bike build for this season, and will need a new set of boost wheels. It's an XC build on the new Spark RC 900 frame, lightweight but without compromising reliability. 

Pretty much settled on Duke Lucky Jack carbon rims, 28H, Sapim CX-Ray spokes - just need to decide on a hub choice.

My default option was to go with DT240s, but by the time you throw in the additional cost of upgrading to 36T or 54T ratchet, the cost difference for lighter and more exotic hubs such as Extralite or Carbon-Ti goes down a fair bit and the latter start to seem like options.

Extralite is definitely the lightest and I like their engineering approach and ample information available - I could see myself maintaining/servicing them the same way I do with my DT wheels. But I saw some mixed reviews with regards to reliability on MTB environments.
Carbon-Ti is kind of half-way between 240s and Extralite in terms of price and weight, but haven't found enough info/reviews and there's not a lot of information either on their website.

So basically I am looking for the lightest possible, without having to significantly compromise reliability and serviceability.

Would love to hear your thoughts on this, and opinions/feeback on Extralite and Carbon-Ti if you have them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Tune Prince/Princess Skyline boost is another option. Last year I purchased non-boost Princess Skyline front/Kong rear and they have been excellent. I have two other wheelsets both 5 & 6 years old. Tune Prince/Princess & Extralite. No issues with either set, the Extralite does require more frequent freehub servicing, but its a very easy job.
Tune had bad reviews with their pre 2011 hubs, but since moving to a 17mm axle they are very reliable. The Tune hubs roll so nice.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

I would get the DT XMC or XRC in a blink. You can get them from Europe (e.g. starbike.com) at a VERY competitive price. E.g. DT Swiss wheel front XRC 1200 Spline


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

I've just bought Tune King/Kong 28h boost hubs and Sapim CX-Super spokes. I'm waiting for a pair of 28mm ID asymmetric Light Bicycle rims to arrive. I'll post updates once I get around to building the wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I was in the same boat last year. Tune and Extralight were the last 2 in my list and I ended up with the Tune King/Kong. I agree with xc71 when he says that Tune hubs rolls really nice. What made me go this way is the aluminum engagment system of the Extralight.


----------



## pamoreira (Jan 6, 2016)

xc71 said:


> Tune Prince/Princess Skyline boost is another option. Last year I purchased non-boost Princess Skyline front/Kong rear and they have been excellent. I have two other wheelsets both 5 & 6 years old. Tune Prince/Princess & Extralite. No issues with either set, the Extralite does require more frequent freehub servicing, but its a very easy job.
> Tune had bad reviews with their pre 2011 hubs, but since moving to a 17mm axle they are very reliable. The Tune hubs roll so nice.


Tune I feel are a bit overpriced compared to others. King/Kong are similar weight to 240s, Prince/Princess Skyline similar weight to Carbon-Ti - just higher price in each case with no obvious advantages.
I do service my bikes (and like doing it), but it really feels like you have to be a bit over-vigilant with the Extralite hubs - the weight is awesome, but the trade-off is too much for me in this case.

I guess that in the end for me it will be either 240S (w/ 54T ratchet) or Carbon-Ti.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

pamoreira said:


> Tune I feel are a bit overpriced compared to others. King/Kong are similar weight to 240s, Prince/Princess Skyline similar weight to Carbon-Ti - just higher price in each case with no obvious advantages.
> I do service my bikes (and like doing it), but it really feels like you have to be a bit over-vigilant with the Extralite hubs - the weight is awesome, but the trade-off is too much for me in this case.
> 
> I guess that in the end for me it will be either 240S (w/ 54T ratchet) or Carbon-Ti.


Boas pamoreira :thumbsup:

Take a look on NewMen hubs made in germany. This new brand derives from syntace and they have good specs for the money 

Newmen2016 - Evolution SL Straightpull Rear - Naben - MTB


----------



## choan (May 6, 2016)

hi,
any of this light hub,
especially tune princess / prince, could be used on wheel for enduro ? and the occasional downhill session. 

i'm wondering if they are not too light to enduro the speed and big hit in enduro usage.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

How much do you weigh? Julien Absalon and Jolanda Neff used Duke Lucky Jack carbon rims last season, but even she, who is a <135lbs woman, opted for the 32H version.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I know durability hasn't been mentioned yet here, but I have 30,000 miles on a set of 240s that I got used. Hub shell bearings still intact. Replaced the freehub bearings twice. 

Good luck getting that kind of durability out of any other hub mentioned above. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm building a Boost set on SRAM 900 hubs at the moment. The rear is 260-something iirc. Seemd pretty light for a $160 hub.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

If you stick with DT, look at the center lock hubs. The weight difference between the 240s's and the 350's is around 50g if I remember correctly for the pair where as the 6 bolt 350 versions are over a 100g heavier. And it will save $200 or so. You should be able to find both 350 hubs and the 54t upgrade for the same cost as a 240s rear hub. I know it's not the lightest option, but bang for the buck it's tough to beat.


----------

